# How to uninstall Fedora Core 5?



## dementedpuppy (May 8, 2006)

How do I uninstall Fedora Core 5 and the GRUB boot loader. Thanks In Advance


----------



## CouchMaster (May 26, 2003)

You don't really uninstall Linux - you format the partitions and it's gone.


----------



## prunejuice (Apr 3, 2002)

If you're dual booting, and you want the GRUB loader gone and you want a simple Windows boot, insert your installation CD (assuming you have XP/W2000) and from the REPAIR, you enter *FIXMBR*.


----------



## masterg411 (May 15, 2006)

CouchMaster said:


> You don't really uninstall Linux - you format the partitions and it's gone.


Then how would you format the parition if you only have fedora on the partition?


----------



## Blitze105 (May 28, 2005)

......boot up disks.. there like 500 of them
~blitze


----------



## dpak (Jul 14, 2005)

You can use a boot disk to format, or you could also format it from Windows. If you're using Windows 2000 or Windows XP, right click on "My Computer" and choose "Manage", then go to "Disk Management" and right click on the partition you want to format and choose "Format". Make sure you know which partition you are formatting though...

And use the fixmbr method prunejuice posted above to get rid of grub... but you probably want to get rid of grub first, before formating that linux partition.


----------

